# Is this Bosch router table decent?



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I was looking at this router table at Lowes and it seems to be built sturdy enough. I've read mixed reviews on the website and I'm curious if any members here own one or have experience with one. It is decent? Is it worth the money? Is it user friendly?

Or would I be better off looking elsewhere?

http://www.lowes.com/webapp/wcs/sto...&cId=SEARCH&CAWELAID=1024199085&storeId=10151


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i have this table. it's sitting on a shelf and is rarely even touched. 

i've found it useful for a few type of cuts, nothing really large say past 30".

it's just really small. I think you're money is best spent on a larger type portable table.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

gideon said:


> i have this table. it's sitting on a shelf and is rarely even touched.
> 
> i've found it useful for a few type of cuts, nothing really large say past 30".
> 
> it's just really small. I think you're money is best spent on a larger type portable table.


I hear ya' on the small. That did catch my attention. If I built a larger table to surround it (front and both sides), say, enough to effectively double the width and depth, would it be more usable?

Or am I still better off just looking for a different unit altogether? Is the table size the main issue you've had with it? Some reviews say the fence isn't as easy as it should be to adjust. Did you also find that to be a problem?

Thank you for your input. I'm just trying to figure it all out. I'm thinking of asking Santa for a router table but I don't really know what would suit me best. I don't want my first router table to be a pain to work with, or worse, unusable.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I hear ya' on the small. That did catch my attention. If I built a larger table to surround it (front and both sides), say, enough to effectively double the width and depth, would it be more usable?
> 
> Or am I still better off just looking for a different unit altogether? Is the table size the main issue you've had with it? Some reviews say the fence isn't as easy as it should be to adjust. Did you also find that to be a problem?
> 
> Thank you for your input. I'm just trying to figure it all out. I'm thinking of asking Santa for a router table but I don't really know what would suit me best. I don't want my first router table to be a pain to work with, or worse, unusable.


Hi Steve - I started with a benchtop unit. They are all small and end up being a PIA. Every time you want to use it, it's clean off a spot, put it together, install the router... now you may be able to get on with setting it up. It looked good to me on paper because I'm working out of a small basement that's all cut up with support posts and such. Thought I didn't have room for a free standing one. Turns out, I figured a way to make room for a free standing table and use it probably 3x what I did the bench top one.:thumbsup: 
Dunno what your budget is but here is one very close to mine that I wish I had gotten. I would opt for the optional aluminum plate though. http://www.rt1000.com/ :smile:


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I hear ya' on the small. That did catch my attention. If I built a larger table to surround it (front and both sides), say, enough to effectively double the width and depth, would it be more usable?
> 
> Or am I still better off just looking for a different unit altogether? Is the table size the main issue you've had with it? Some reviews say the fence isn't as easy as it should be to adjust. Did you also find that to be a problem?
> 
> Thank you for your input. I'm just trying to figure it all out. I'm thinking of asking Santa for a router table but I don't really know what would suit me best. I don't want my first router table to be a pain to work with, or worse, unusable.


for the time and energy it'll take to build feed tables around it, you might as well get a larger table. it really is a pain in the butt.

constantly removing the router, difficulty with adjusting said router up and down, just not worth it IMO.

i use an edge guide now for most everything i need to do with my router except for one or two types of joints.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Steve,

I have this Bosch table: Amazon.com: Bosch RA1181 Benchtop Router Table: Home Improvement which is the next model up. The main differences are that it has an aluminum table top and it is bigger in width and depth by two inches. I build a base for it and use it as a stand-alone table with a 3 1/4hp PC router mounted under it all the time. The table came with lots of accessories and meets my needs well. It's easy to reach underneath to adjust the depth of cut.

The one thing I want to do sometime is replace the on/off switch. I think it's a bit on the small side.

Bill


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I appreciate the input, guys, and I do understand the message and the reasoning. That's why I asked. And I'm glad I did.

I do plan on making the router table a free-standing, roll around fixture, no matter what model I go with. Though I'll stay away from the one I originally asked about.



dodgeboy77 said:


> Steve,
> 
> I have this Bosch table: Amazon.com: Bosch RA1181 Benchtop Router Table: Home Improvement which is the next model up. The main differences are that it has an aluminum table top and it is bigger in width and depth by two inches. I build a base for it and use it as a stand-alone table with a 3 1/4hp PC router mounted under it all the time. The table came with lots of accessories and meets my needs well. It's easy to reach underneath to adjust the depth of cut.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation. I think I'll go with the one you suggested (Bosch RA1181). Home Depot online has it for $190 with free shipping. I'll check and see if it's in store first.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Are you interested in price, size, or both?
I'm not sure the price on Bosch?

I spent a lot of time researching router tables. I wanted a bench top router for room, but also a good surface that could be added to later on. 

I found the Rockler top cheaper (on sale) than I could build my own if you add in the fence, etc. I also didn't like any supports offered (especially for the $), so I built that myself. 
I've been very happy with mine. Plus Rockler has a ton of "add on's" if you need them. 

I also really liked MCLS's floor unit. If I had the room I probably would have gone that "route" - sorry.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Steve,
Without looking, I would say that any router manufacturer's router table is not going to satisfy a serious woodworker. 

There are several avenues to go for a router table. Here are some considerations.

~ How much room do you have for the router table. 
~ What is your plan to mount the router to the table.
~ How are you going to change bits in the router. (In the table or out of the table)
~ How do you plan to adjust the height of the router in the table.
~ Do you want to buy or build the support base for the router table.
~ Do you want to buy or build the router table top.
~ Do you want to buy or build the fence for the router table.
~* HOW DO YOU INTEND TO HANDLE DUST COLLECTION.*
~ *FOR SAFETY, YOU MUST HAVE A PADDLE SWITCH FOR THE ROUTER.*

The latter two considerations are probably the most important.

Sit down with a piece of paper and write the answers to these questions. Make you decision based on your written answers. Then go shopping on the web. If the dollars don't match your budget, go back and start making compromises. 

Probably the least expensive way to go is, buy the steel frame (Rockler) with a table top and mount your router directly to the underside of the table. Not ideal but it should work. Just use flat head bolts through the top of the router table to secure the router to the table. Screws into the top material tend to pull out over time. Make your own fence and use "T" tracks as the hold down device for the fence.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Just to confuse the issue, this is a pretty decent table for the money:icon_smile:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Router-Table-with-Stand/T10432


----------



## soltc (Aug 20, 2009)

I bought the Bosch RA1811 Bench Top Router Table about 6 months ago
I'm very satified with it.
While the Kreg, Rockler, and other tables are excellent, you have to consider your level of experience, space, and budget.
The RA1811 fit all three criteria for me.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I bought he Bosch RA1811 a couple years ago. I think it a great purchase and would buy again. I would of liked a full size table but my shop is too small.


----------



## gary1 (Oct 22, 2011)

I own this product as well. If your going to use it for projects around the house its awesome. Honestly its a very good HOME OWNERS router table. However if You want to use it for your wood working hobby you should look into upgrading the router plate because it sags quite a bit.(about .001" - .003") If I were you I would purchase a sheet of 3/4 Baltic birch and some MDF as well. The router table from Bosch is all MDF anyway. Look into this set of plans. It should have a DVD accompany it. When your done you should have spent about the same amount and have a better router table.


----------



## molinyc (Apr 15, 2012)

*The Bosch 1181 is Aluminum - the Bosch 1171 is MDF*

some are easily confused, the bosch 1181 router table is not made of mdf - you may be referring to the bosch 1171. the 1181 model has a fence made of mdf - but so most tables in this price cat. i just bought the 1181 and it's a great portable table. however, some tool snobs might prefer to go the more expensive route..infinity, bench dog, kreg, etc..:no:


----------



## hondaman (Jun 29, 2012)

Thats the one I have the only thing I don't like is changing the bits and height adjustment. Very limited space in my garage, I clamp it to a workmate only do small projects.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Why not just build one to your specs?
I made one from 2 pcs. of laminate sink cutouts glued together(free), edge banded with some 3/4" maple scrap (free), built my fence from MDF with moveable faces (minimal cost for the MDF).
This was placed on a metal stand and box I picked up for $25.00.
Had to buy the T track and miter guide bar track.
I may have $100.00 in the whole thing after buying the Veritas round phenolic router plate that came with the install tooling.
Bill


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't know what size you need. For long board routing I usually use a hand held router on the bench. For the things that I use a table for, I have the humble Craftsman Pro table. Its all aluminum and is the same length as my table saw is wide (27"). I have it bolted to one of the side wings on the saw without the pedestal feet it came with. I also modified a plastic insert to fit it so I can use a guide bushing when needed as the Craftsman insert has not got any way to instal the bushing.

It is by no means the "ideal" setup for a router table, but it fits my needs nicely.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I ended up buying (a few months ago) one of the cheapie Ryobi setups that Home Depot sells for $99. It's a small tabletop unit that comes with the router. Only collets 1/4" bits. It's far from a pro model but it's done ok for me so far.


----------

